# Nice politicians here in Greece



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey,

I thought you might find this "interesting" (I would have said funny if they weren't the people that are to be elected and rule the country):






The "Neo Nazis" party is pretty crazy and I've heard they did some bad things to some Albanians and Pakistanis here in Athens.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't think there's anything funny about it. Kasidiaris ran off after this and hid for 48 hours until the arrest warrant expired, like a little coward. And NOW he is suing both women - the one he threw the water at and the one he punched in the face. He is claiming it was in self defense / intentionally provoked. Oh and he's also suing Antenna channel for false imprisonment. 

The good thing about it of course is that "the masks are off" so it will be very difficult for Chrysi Avgi to amass anywhere near the 7% they got in the last election. At the most recent poll (before this episode) they were below 5%. Of course one hopes that they will get less than 3% and therefore not get into Parliament on Sunday.


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

wka said:


> And NOW he is suing both women


Oh, so he's the one suing, lol. Now this is funny.

Self, defense from whom? An over 50 yr. old woman with a paper in her hand? He's rude and he has nerve to do something like this.


----------



## rosietrixie (Apr 25, 2011)

wka said:


> I don't think there's anything funny about it. Kasidiaris ran off after this and hid for 48 hours until the arrest warrant expired, like a little coward. And NOW he is suing both women - the one he threw the water at and the one he punched in the face. He is claiming it was in self defense / intentionally provoked. Oh and he's also suing Antenna channel for false imprisonment.
> 
> The good thing about it of course is that "the masks are off" so it will be very difficult for Chrysi Avgi to amass anywhere near the 7% they got in the last election. At the most recent poll (before this episode) they were below 5%. Of course one hopes that they will get less than 3% and therefore not get into Parliament on Sunday.


From what I've been reading, quite the opposite seems to be the case. I guess we'll find out on Sunday.


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

rosietrixie said:


> From what I've been reading, quite the opposite seems to be the case. I guess we'll find out on Sunday.


I would also not be surprised if Golden Dawn get more votes Sunday, hope not but for years now Greece has been asking for help from the EU with regard to the illegals coming across the boarders. People get desperate and they end up not thinking clearly of what this party really stands for. I think for any aliens here in Greece now with papers this party wants that we pay more for the privilege of living in Greece. The road ahead certainly looks more scary now, I must add though that Greeks have always been a little racist, back in the 80's to now if a Greek wanted to marry a non Greek it was and at times still is a real taboo.


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

scoobie said:


> I would also not be surprised if Golden Dawn get more votes Sunday, hope not but for years now Greece has been asking for help from the EU with regard to the illegals coming across the boarders. People get desperate and they end up not thinking clearly of what this party really stands for. I think for any aliens here in Greece now with papers this party wants that we pay more for the privilege of living in Greece. The road ahead certainly looks more scary now, I must add though that Greeks have always been a little racist, back in the 80's to now if a Greek wanted to marry a non Greek it was and at times still is a real taboo.


The thing with immigrants is just propaganda to distract the masses from the real problems that Greece has these days.

The immigrants problem should not be a priority now.


----------

